# Excel Help



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

So I'm thinking about dosing excel in my 10 gallon tank. What do I need to know? I've done a little googling but I know that google cant always be trusted lol

What type of plants do not like it? 

I currently use two 10 watt 5100k cfls. Will that affect it anything?

I understand I dose in the morning but how long do I dose before lights on?

I also read you should dose a fert along with it? Do I dose this fert daily along with the excel? Or dose as normal with my water changes once a week?

Would Seachem Flourish work with this? This is what I am currently using.
How does this affect my heavy root feeders? 

Should I also use root tabs?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Excel is a liquid carbon source and not a fertilizer. Anacharis for sure doesn't like it. That and some Anubias and Crypts melted when I used it. See below.

Many people suggest dosing at half-strength and building up to full over a period of a couple of week. I tend agree because after not using it for four+ months I used it full strength and many of my plants melted. Now I'm doing a half dose and the melting has stopped.

Others will say it's fine to start out full strength but the above was my experience.

Seachem says to dose Flourish twice a week. And yes, continue with root tabs.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

When I started using Excel, I saw no discernible impact on my plants until I dosed for algae. Then, many of my plants looked like they had been burned at the edges so I stopped using it altogether. The burn marks disappeared and the plants grew just fine without it. 

Only recently, when my Java Fern was showing signs of CO2 deficiency, did I start dosing it again. I am only dosing at half strength and my Fern is healthy once more.

I've come to believe that Excel should be used only if plants are showing signs of CO2 deficiency. An aquarium likely has enough by way of carbon sources to keep the plants healthy without assistance. If that isn't the case, your plants will tell you so. I have found that to be true in my tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well it also depends on what kind of planted tank you have, by that I mean how many plants and what plants you have.

I have a high light situation in my 20 long and so thus, I dose full strength daily but I also have plants who need and thrive off of lots of co2. I don't however, use Excel in my 3 gallon which still has lots of light on it but the plants I keep are all low light plants and don't necessarily need co2 injections.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah... yes that makes sense. I believe the principle applies, but I overgeneralized a bit much. So it would help then to know your plants ahead of time as well. I stand appropriately corrected 

I should clarify that my experience comes from keeping Anubias, Java Fern, Wisteria (planted and floating), Crypt Petchii, Frogbit and Duckweed.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I use Excel and have been very happy with it. The biggest thing to know is not to overdose. It will harm your fish at high doses.

I know Anacharis and Vals are sensitive. I have Anacharis so I dose every other day and I didn't do the loading dose. I haven't had any melting.

Your lighting sounds good to me.

I dose at night. 

I use Flourish once a week and root tabs for the rooted plants as directed. You definitely want to do this. 

I just started using Trace twice a week, I'm not convinced it has benefited my plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, right, we should probably answer some of your questions as well lol.

Dayton has it right except Excel should be dosed in the morning so your plants can use it up. CO2 naturally will rise at night which means a huge drop in O2 for your critters since the plants no longer are using up CO2, more CO2 added to the recipe will call for disaster. Best to dose before the lights on, any time just as long as it is before the lights are on and yes you can dose other ferts at that time too. I use both Excel and Flourish (Flourish on Wednesday's and Saturdays) and do them at the same time in the morning.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When do you dose when the lights are on from 5:00 pm-2:00 am?


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh, right, we should probably answer some of your questions as well lol.


Ooops... Sorry about that. I defer to those who can actually answer your questions


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's...a very interesting question Russell lol. I would go with the natural day/night cycle of your tank though, assuming it doesn't receive too much ambient light during the actual day time, I would still dose before lights on like an hour or less before. Not sure if that was hypothetical question or if you really do have your lights like that! lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not hypothetical.  Haven't you noticed my weird hours????

So, for anyone reading, no matter what time their lights come on dose Excel about an hour beforehand?


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I may not actually need it. I just thought it may help. Sounds like it may do more harm than good. Anyway, you have to forgive me Im kind of a newb at this and I dont know the names of all my plants... My LFS isnt really able to assist me much when I ask what each plant is. : / So I took some pictures for you guys. I know I have some sort of Anubia? Micro Swords and then theres the moss balls, frogbit I think and Duckweed. Thats about all I know. Im afraid I may have some sort of Anarchis in the back that seems to be yellowing a tad here and there. Is that what that is in the corner? I guess if so, the whole excel thing would be a bad idea huh. So all together I have 14 plants in my 10 gallon with 1 betta two mystery snails and a handful of ramshorns.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If I missed it, how many times a week are you dosing Flourish? You need something but I'm not good at diagnosing plant deficiencies. :-(


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Just once a week with my water changes. I read I should be doing two now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Definitely twice a week and you need root tabs any time you put something in the substrate.

BTW, I love your Betta's color! My first boy was a VT that shade of blue. Back then all you could buy were VT. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually, I hadn't Russell! lol, I do now though XD

But just for reference, you should dose before your plants start to photosynthesize. Assuming your tanks don't get much ambient light during the actual day, you should dose without 2 hours or one of the lights coming on.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

This is from the SeaChem FAQ's on Flourish:
Q: Is it better to add Flourish Excel at night or in the morning based upon plant carbon uptake physiology?
A: Carbon intake is a function of photosynthesis. Based on this, it would be ideal to dose Flourish Excel during the day. But given that Flourish Excel can stay complexed as a carbon source for up to 24 hours before it dissipates, you can dose at any time of the day and the product will be available for the next 24 hours.

So, during the day theoretically might be better, but it doesn't matter much if you are dosing daily.

My lights are on from about 2pm til 10pm, so I usually dose around 7pm.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I was using them for my swords when i first got them. I started getting this brown algae stuff all over my gravel. That was in a different tank now I use Flourite. Idk how but Ive kept these swords alive for a whole year haha Ill put a few in. Ill be dosing a half a dose of excel tomorrow morning. I hope it helps!

Thanks Russell, When I first got him he was a aquamarine color with a green sheen. its amazing how he has darkened right up.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I have one other question..... I just dosed excel and flourish but today is water change day...... Do I need to mix either in my water when i'm refilling the tank? Should I wait a certain amount of time before I change it?


----------

